# Dynaudio vs SVS subwoofer?



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Does anyone has any idea about the topic?
I know dynaudio costs more but what about the performance:

http://www.dynaudioacoustics.com/Default.asp?Id=7586&AjrNws=781&AjrNwsPg=1

vs

http://www.lsound.no/eng/index.php?side=info&group=240&subgroup=799&id=3396


----------



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2006)

I own lots of Dynaudio speakers (and like them all), but not any of their subs.

Contour 2.3 mains, Contour center, Contour 1.1 surrounds. I have an M&K sub.

I think that says it all. The subs just aren't worth the price they ask for them. Too many other subs that are cheaper with better specs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

It really depends on your goals. First off: it is really hard to best a properly tuned SVS in the HT Arena. They are powerful, accurate, deep, linear, etc. That being said, IMHO, it is really tough to best a Dynaudio in 2 channel as they are extremely fast and integrate really nice with very high-end mains ($$$). But to get anywhere near the SVS in HT you would have to purchase several sub 500s to simply come close to the shear output of the SVS. This is where the Dyn. is not the best value in the HT environment like the SVS.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Well I guess that's it, dynaudio subs aren't interesting because there are others same good but cheaper.

I was really looking for closed sub and now svs made one, the SB12+

Not long ago svs price (for me) was about the same as dynaudio but now sub500/bm12s would cost me almost 100% more than SB12+

Since I can't test any of those subs, I'm somehow relying on your comments. If anyone has anything to add please do so.

As for my mains, I consider them to be high end - dynaudio bm6a:
http://www.dynaudioacoustics.com/Default.asp?Id=280&AjrNws=112&AjrNwsPg=1


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't think you can go wrong with SVS. Now that you don't have to worry about the shipping costs as much as you used to, I don't think you'll find a better sub/deal without making your own.

As for the Dynaudio Accoustics.. I think the regular home line speakers (e.g., Contour) are great. They'd be my next speaker if I weren't going to build my next set. However, I haven't heard their studio/active line. I'd imagine they sound great, but I'd try listening to the Mackie 824's and, if you move further up the food chain, something from Genelec. They might give you the same performance for less money.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

They really are, at least my BM6A kick hiney. They are like 52SE with Primare 2x200W, I used to buy those for 1500 Euros (before the prices went up).
Genelec are somehow in same class as Dynaudio.

I see that SB12+ and BFD will be a good and the only choice for my small room and setup.


----------

